Ask HN: Does anyone know any human chat dataset of dating? - gauthamsanthosh
======
angersock
You might want to start with the personal ads in Craigslist. It's not quite
"normal", but it's a start at least.

~~~
linksnapzz
I think a competition for "world's sketchiest chatbot" is now past due to
exist. Even better if we can the contestants talk to each other.

------
iamben
What for?

~~~
gauthamsanthosh
To train a ML Algo on it.Obviously

